# Dirtcontest 20.6.2010 Ingelheim



## Raschauer (8. Juni 2010)

Hi,
bereits zum 2.mal veranstalten die Flying Monkeys ihren Dirtcontest am 20.6.2010 im Bikepark Ingelheim.
Hier könnt ihr sehen wie es im letzten Jahr war [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dtugaPYv_CM"]YouTube- Flying Monkeys Contest 09[/nomedia]

Da es wie immer reichlich Essen und Trinken gibt eignet sich die Veranstaltung auch sehr gut als Ziel für eine Sonntagstour


----------



## ChucklineNorris (11. Juni 2010)

Und dieses Jahr wird es noch besser.
Ich freu mich drauf euch mit kulinarischen Köstlichkeiten ( Bratwurst, Kuchen und Getränke) zu beglücken.
Kommt zahlreich und schaut euch unsere Bikejugend an.
Gruß
Mirjam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (13. Juni 2010)

Bin leider zu guiden in der Eifel. Auch nicht schlecht, würde aber auch wieder gerne beim Contest dabei sein. Ist echt ne geile Nr. was die Jungs alles mit dem Rad anstellen.

Viel Spaß und Erfolg!


----------



## Bettina (15. Juni 2010)

Ich komme auf jeden Fall vorbei!  
Gruß Bettina


----------



## Achim (17. Juni 2010)

Raschauer schrieb:


> ... sehr gut als Ziel für eine Sonntagstour



Das lässt sich einrichten. 

Bis dann
Achim


----------



## toslson (17. Juni 2010)

Achim schrieb:


> Das lässt sich einrichten.
> 
> Bis dann
> Achim



hiermit (tour nach Ingel und zurück) 
angemeldet, für Sonntag bitte um Info, wann wo es losgeht


----------



## Achim (19. Juni 2010)

So vielleicht?

Start am Hafen
über de 
Gunnsenummer Wald 
hinnerumm 
nach Ingelnumm.
Dörtkonntest.
De Rhoi ennuff retour.

Uhrzeit? Nachherr!


----------



## Bettina (20. Juni 2010)

Ich bin beindruckt wie groß der Park jetzt ist! 
Der Andrang heute war dementsprechend ja auch gewaltig. 

Toll organisiert von den Flying Monkeys mit großartiger Unterstützung von Mirjam, Clemens und Family. 

Gruß Bettina


----------



## Achim (21. Juni 2010)

Demnächst im Kino


----------



## Raschauer (21. Juni 2010)

Danke Achim für die tollen Bilder


----------



## Sepprheingauner (22. Juni 2010)

Sehr geil Jungs! Daumen hoch!!
...war leider verhindert, wegen etwas unschöneren Sachen.
Nächstes mal aber!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achim (23. Juni 2010)

ChucklineNorris schrieb:


> Und dieses Jahr wird es noch besser.
> Ich freu mich drauf euch mit kulinarischen Köstlichkeiten ( Bratwurst, Kuchen und Getränke) zu beglücken.



In der Reihenfolge. Sehr lecker. 


 Achim


----------



## f.topp (27. Juni 2010)

Wunderbar, tolle lokation, super event. 12 points flying monkeys


----------



## Petrum (22. Juli 2010)

bitte löschen


----------



## Petrum (22. Juli 2010)

ich hab auch ein kleines video gemacht:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3FfyAiCEKgY"]YouTube- Flying Monkeys - Dirt Jump Contest Ingelheim, Juni 2010[/nomedia]

( leider nur die warm-ups, wärend des contests war ich mit bänderriss in der schulter im krankenhaus  )


----------



## Achim (23. Juli 2010)

Petrum schrieb:


> ich hab auch ein kleines video gemacht:
> 
> YouTube- Flying Monkeys - Dirt Jump Contest Ingelheim, Juni 2010
> 
> ( leider nur die warm-ups, wärend des contests war ich mit bänderriss in der schulter im krankenhaus  )



Äscht subba 

Fährts schon wieder? Ansonsten Gute Besserung. 

Achim


----------



## Raschauer (23. Juli 2010)

Danke Peter
Hoffe du bist bald wieder fit und wir können mal wieder zusammen biken.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

